# Laufzeitfehler 62: "Einlesen hinter dateiende"



## fernsehenmachtdoof (25. Mai 2006)

hilfe, bei dateien grösser als 60 kb kommt diese fehlermeldung:
Laufzeitfehler 62: "Einlesen hinter dateiende"

```
Open F For Input As #FN
        Filelenght = LOF(FN)
        t = Input(Filelenght, #FN)
    Close #FN
```
visual basic 6.0

danke


----------



## RamonR (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

folgende Frage: von welchem Datentyp ist die Variable Filelenght.

Alternativ mal mit folgendem Code versuchen:


```
Open F For Input As #FN
        t = Input(LOF(FN), #FN)
    Close #FN
```


----------

